# Easy light charcoal/lighter fluid questions



## boblloyd91 (Jan 7, 2017)

So I'm in a bit of a pickle, I've been tinkering with my new WSM to get some practice with fire control and to season it. But I may have made a dumb mistake. Right now the weather is under 20 degrees and I foolishly bought some cheap store brand charcoal. After it wouldn't light using the usual methods, I gave in and used some lighter fluid. Even that wouldn't work. So I bought some easy light charcoal and put enough to cover half the charcoal ring, and put regular in the rest of the ring. I put several peach wood chunks and a generous portion of maple and apple chips to season the smoker. However, after about two hours and intermittent checking, I still smell nothing but lighter fluid. Will this eventually burn out, and the wood smell become more noticeable, or will this smell not be going away?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 7, 2017)

If it were mine...  I would get the pressure washer out....  use my favorite cleaner (simple green) and maybe a brush...  Wash/scrub the whole thing... and start over ...


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jan 7, 2017)

I've been wondering that. If I need to try again tomorrow maybe I'll only use a handful of those easy light charcoal briquettes.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

Do you have a charcoal chimney?


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 7, 2017)

Please do not use that easy lite crap. It is concentrated evil. Throw that stuff away and swear to never buy that stuff again. Clean the pit or build a really hot wood or charcoal fire and burn any residue off. Get a chimney and do it right. Don't start off with bad habits and expect to produce good BBQ because you won't. There are no shortcuts to good BBQ.


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes, like I said I tried to avoid lighter fluid at all costs, and was trying to light my charcoal via chimney starter....maybe I could put 5-6 briquettes at the bottom of the chimney that are easy start and fill the rest with regular. Then put more regular on in the charcoal ring using the minion method


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2017)

Drizzle some veg oil or bacon grease 2-3 Tbs per sheet, on the news paper you start with. It doubles or triples the paper burn time as the fat burns before the bulk of the paper. That will give enough time to start the coals and smells good too...JJ


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jan 7, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Drizzle some veg oil or bacon grease 2-3 Tbs per sheet, on the news paper you start with. It doubles or triples the paper burn time as the fat burns before the bulk of the paper. That will give enough time to start the coals and smells good too...JJ



How well will this work in cold weather?


----------



## weev (Jan 7, 2017)

I use a small propane torch to start my  chimney starts really easy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2017)

I use the side burner on my gas grill to start the charcoal in my chimney.

Or I also use a propane burner to start it.













10-8-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 8, 2017






Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2017)

boblloyd91 said:


> How well will this work in cold weather?



Never tried it below 40 as this Old Guy don't grill in the cold. If the paper will light the heat generated in the chimney will light the briquettes. Give it a try as it has yet to let me down...JJ


----------



## mkriet (Jan 8, 2017)

boblloyd91 said:


> How well will this work in cold weather?



If you are still having trouble go to. Lowes or Home Depot and go to the bbq section.  They have these wax cubes that are made by Weber.  They light immediately, and will burn long enough to get regular kings ford blue bag started.  I found these after messing with the newspaper for awhile.   These are much more convenient.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 8, 2017)

Over the years I've done all the above and still use my torch on occasion. But since I found a tip on here i've been using some  alcohol in a small tin (tuna fish,crabmeat etc) under my starter. No paper smoke or ashes blowing around and really gets them going fast. Usually a half inch of alcohol is all I normally need. If it's windy a hunk of anything to make a shield for a windbreak helps out those coals getting started.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 8, 2017)

For cleaning, I would clean it using a natural cleaner (green clean, or the citrus based) then build a hot fire (300 Degree +) then start the seasoning process over.  Make sure you do the same to your racks that were in the smoker when you were using it.

For future lighting, either do as stated with vegetable oil on news paper, lately since we no longer get the paper I have been using paper bags from the grocery store.  I some times use the side burner on my gas grill, but it makes a bit of a mess (nothing a leaf blower does not fix).  As you along with many of us have learned, cheap charcoal will never save you money.

The problem with the match light charcoal, is the fluid absorbs deep into the charcoal and IMHO never burns off until the charcoal is completely turned to ash.  It is worse than using lighter fluid (which the only reason we have it in our house is for burning fire ant mounds)

Good luck and let us know if you get it cleaned up.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2017)

Blast from the Past....Dad used so much lighter fluid the briquettes glisened. Was in my 20's before I learned Grilled food does not taste like a NJ Refinery is burning!...JJ


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jan 8, 2017)

millerbuilds said:


> For cleaning, I would clean it using a natural cleaner (green clean, or the citrus based) then build a hot fire (300 Degree +) then start the seasoning process over.  Make sure you do the same to your racks that were in the smoker when you were using it.
> 
> For future lighting, either do as stated with vegetable oil on news paper, lately since we no longer get the paper I have been using paper bags from the grocery store.  I some times use the side burner on my gas grill, but it makes a bit of a mess (nothing a leaf blower does not fix).  As you along with many of us have learned, cheap charcoal will never save you money.
> 
> ...


So unfortunately even though I used only a small amount I still had that unpleasant smell. Not as bad but still need to reseason it.

Thanks for the info. I'm going to clean it up tonight then season it again soon


----------



## millerbuilds (Jan 8, 2017)

Good luck.  Sorry you had to go through it.

- Jason


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 8, 2017)

do they still make charcoal ????  haven't used that stuff since i was a kid ...lol


----------



## rogerwilco (Jan 8, 2017)

You'll be fine. Toss the Easy Light and go on down the road. After (during) one good smoke you won't even know the stuff was ever in your cooker.

Fire burns, even when it is cold outside. It just requires more fuel for any given amount of BTUs.

You don't need any Easy Light on the bottom of the chimney starter, just fill the bottom portion with any of the good, workable stuff already mentioned above {paper, oil-soaked paper, wax cubes, paper egg cartons, small wooden tinder, alcohol (which will burn with little to no visible flame), propane torch, electric-coil charcoal igniter}, to ignite the charcoal which has been placed into the top portion.

Don't forget you have to at some point transfer the burning charcoal to the cooker, or the thing still won't work.

Place some suitable smoking wood on top of the now-burning charcoal and you will be on your way.

It will get easier.


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks. I have been using an offset smoker when I got into this hobby about two years ago, and picked up some bad habits, mainly using lighter fluid. My next goal is to make good clean tasty fires instead of  easy ones.


----------



## joe black (Jan 9, 2017)

You have found out exactly why this site is so great.  Everyone was eager to help.  Each one had a slightly different attack, but each one would work in its own way.  In my opinion, i will recap some of the suggestions in an order that should work well.  I'm not any kind of expert, I'm just re-stating the suggestions.  Much the same as if you had written them all in your log and were re-reading them for your next smoke.

1.  Clean it out with soap and water.  WSMs are porcelain and do not require much seasoning.
2.  Get rid of the KBB and the lighter fluid
3.  Get some Royal Oak or Stubbs or other good hardwood coal, preferably lump.
4.  Start with a chimney
5.  Get some Weber cubes or use the veggie oil on some paper.
6.  Sometimes lump will spark in a chimney.  Use lump for your bed of coals and to cook.  Use briqs in the chimney to prevent the sparks.
7.  Limp charcoal is good to cook with in a WSM.  You can also add some flavor chunks or small splits.

Note:  if (or when) you ever switch over to a stick burner,  every suggestion above will work.  Just enhance #7 for the time your cook chamber reaches your preferred cook temp.  Then switch over to all wood splits.

Good luck with this and good smoking,  Joe and all of the great folks that had great suggestions.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2017)

Purchase a weed burner....  It will light anything....  You can use them for searing a stead too.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

Give the sidelight method a try. Works great with the WSM's and there's no wasting fuel. Had my 14.5" up to smoking temp in less than 10 minutes the other day and it was 14°f outside. For those that have never tried it you are missing out.

1. Fill charcoal ring with fuel and wood. Make sure one hole in ring is aligned with lower vent.

2. Put smoker together

3. Open all vents.

4. Light torch and place in one of lower vents.

5. Run the torch until your pit temp is 25°-30° degrees above your target temp. The pit temp will drop considerably.

6. If the pit temp settles 25° degrees or more below your desired  temp fire the torch again. If not let the pit com up by itself.

Slowly close one vent art a time. Always leave your exhaust wide open.

For higher temp smokes (above 300°), I will run the torch in more than one vent.

These were taken last summer:













29253374072_fd0685980d_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 9, 2017


















29361278375_76be9ca77f_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 9, 2017


















29253415252_2993a3f2c4_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 9, 2017


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 9, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Drizzle some veg oil or bacon grease 2-3 Tbs per sheet, on the news paper you start with. It doubles or triples the paper burn time as the fat burns before the bulk of the paper. That will give enough time to start the coals and smells good too...JJ



Yeah, I usually spray the newspaper with some Pam or other similar cooking spray.  Bacon grease sounds good for the smell though!


----------



## rdwhahb (Jan 14, 2017)

I have been using this, https://bbqguru.com/storenav?CategoryId=9&ProductId=200 for a couple of years. I simply fill my charcoal ring and light the middle. 

Takes 45 min. +/- for my wsm to hit approximately 200 degrees. At that point I just start closing down vents.

I don't recall paying that price but maybe? Either way it has served me well with my 2 wsm's and Weber ketttles. Also works well lighting a chimney. Just light from the top instead of the bottom (never had any issues).


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

rdwhahb said:


> I have been using this, https://bbqguru.com/storenav?CategoryId=9&ProductId=200 for a couple of years. I simply fill my charcoal ring and light the middle.
> Takes 45 min. +/- for my wsm to hit approximately 200 degrees. At that point I just start closing down vents.
> 
> I don't recall paying that price but maybe? Either way it has served me well with my 2 wsm's and Weber ketttles. Also works well lighting a chimney. Just light from the top instead of the bottom (never had any issues).




Using the side light method I mention above you can be at coking temps (225-300+) in less than 15 minutes, even when outdoor temps are in single digits or less.


----------



## rdwhahb (Jan 14, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Using the side light method I mention above you can be at coking temps (225-300+) in less than 15 minutes, even when outdoor temps are in single digits or less.


 Interestin, how long do you keep the torch in the side? I only keep my big torch in the middle for 30-35 seconds. Courius on how your method is so much quicker?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 14, 2017)

rdwhahb said:


> Interestin, how long do you keep the torch in the side? I only keep my big torch in the middle for 30-35 seconds. Courius on how your method is so much quicker?



Rdwhahb, do you use propane or MAPP gas?  MAPP is much hotter.  Also, lighting from the bottom creates a chimney effect.


----------



## rdwhahb (Jan 14, 2017)

Good point with mapp gas


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2017)

I run the torch until my pit temp is 25-30 degrees above my desired pit temp. 3-5 minutes usually unless it cold. I let thenpit drop and stabilize. If it drops 25-30 degrees below my desired pit temp intorch again. This time only 15-20 above desired pit temp. Turn off torch allow to stabilize. If the pit is 15-20 below I let it come up by itself. All in all it usually only takes 15 minutes. Doesn't mater if I'm using propane or Mapp.


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

I used 4 cotton balls and a litte olive oil,was cooking in 45 min.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cooking-on-the-18-5-weber-kettle#post_1653967

Leave the fluid out

Richie


----------

